# Are JL amps supposed to get hot like this?



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got a used JL 300.4 amp not too long ago, it sounds great. I noticed that it gets extremely hot when it's on, today, it was so hot I couldn't touch it. It's apparently not getting hot enough to set off the thermal protection (even after a 4 hour trip) however I don't know why it is so hot.

I have a friend with a JL 500.1 and he told me his never gets hot. He had a bag or something fall on top of his amp during a trip and even with the amp being completely covered, it still was cool.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

It shouldnt get that hot, i had that problem with an old amp of mine. Once it hit like a year old it started overheating. Does the amp have a fan?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no, JL amps have no fans.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

maybe its just getting a little old. Is it getting enough air flow? Where do you have it mounted?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mounted to the back seat in the trunk.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

my brand new fosgate got super hot. then i traded a friend for his fosgate and it doesnt get hot at all. i think because this one has bigger wattage and doesnt have to work as hard. but this one and like the old fosgate both stink like no other if turned up wery much.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

it should not get extremely hot i know i sold it to ya. what size wire you got to it? Just curious


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

4AWG power and ground. The speaker wire is 16AWG.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

weird i asked my brother and he said it never got really hot. he was running 4 6.5 exelon highs and 2 rf punchz subs off it with 8awg


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Somethings wrong. I would check that the wiring to the speakers is correct. Maybe you have to low of an impedance.


----------

